# Help with gyno



## anonymous16 (Oct 30, 2020)

I am on sust 400 ew, eq 500 ew, and deca 300 ew with tbol I am on my second week and will be ending tbol on week 5.  How much novla and for how long should I take it if I am getting gyno?  Also, should I start Aremidex after it is under control or start at the same time and how much and for how long if so?  I am going to get my blood work done but it takes a little for the results to come back so im trying to prevent it from getting out of hand.


----------



## Trump (Oct 30, 2020)

What makes you think you have gyno?


----------



## anonymous16 (Oct 30, 2020)

I have tender nips and a lumper under my nipple coming.


----------



## Trump (Oct 30, 2020)

that’s quick after 2 weeks, you ran this blast similar prior?



anonymous16 said:


> I have tender nips and a lumper under my nipple coming.


----------



## anonymous16 (Oct 30, 2020)

I have had gyno before so its been there but now its trying to build up


----------



## Trump (Oct 30, 2020)

What’s your ai dose now?


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 30, 2020)

Trump said:


> What’s your ai dose now?



Lmao just saw your new signature :32 (18):


----------



## anonymous16 (Oct 30, 2020)

took a .5 today had my shot yesterday.


----------



## anonymous16 (Oct 30, 2020)

Trump said:


> What’s your ai dose now?


took a .5 today took my shot yesterday.  I want to go get my estrogen and prolactin tested but I cant find a place in ny to get my labs done that is good and I cant go to my doctor because of legal reasons.  I don't really need my test taken and I don't know what labs to order for estrogen and prolactin.


----------



## anonymous16 (Oct 30, 2020)

took a .5 today took my shot yesterday. I want to go get my estrogen andprolactin tested but I cant find a place in ny to get my labs done that is good and I cant go to my doctor because of legal reasons. I don't really need my test taken and I don't know what labs to order for es


----------



## Trump (Oct 30, 2020)

Try nolva 20mg per day


----------



## anonymous16 (Oct 30, 2020)

Trump said:


> What’s your ai dose now?[/QUOTE took a .5 today took my shot yesterday.  I also took a novla today to be on the safe side 20mg. I want to go get my estrogen and prolactin tested but I cant find a place in ny to get my labs done that is good and I cant go to my doctor because of legal reasons. I don't really need my test taken and I don't know what labs to order for estrogen and prolactin.  Sorry idk what is going on with this I don't really know how to use the site lol


----------



## anonymous16 (Oct 30, 2020)

Trump said:


> Try nolva 20mg per day


ok but how long should I do that and should I cut it to 10 after some time?  Also what about the Aremidex when should I take that so not as much estrogen keeps being made?


----------



## Trump (Oct 30, 2020)

till the lump goes if it even does, how did you get rid the las gyno?



Gibsonator said:


> Lmao just saw your new signature :32 (18):





anonymous16 said:


> ok but how long should I do that and should I cut it to 10 after some time?  Also what about the Aremidex when should I take that so not as much estrogen keeps being made?


----------



## anonymous16 (Oct 30, 2020)

I didn't it was still there a little but not bad.  with the Aremidex should I take the .5 two times a week?


----------



## Trump (Oct 30, 2020)

Taking all that you should already know your ai dose dude. I would be guessing telling you what to take. 0.5 twice a week is a good start but it’s guess work


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2020)

Test and EQ both aromatize, ever think about using less drugs that cause estrogen issues, and replace them with compounds that don't?

I'd rather avoid a problem than having to take extra drugs to fix a problem.

Edit: not to mention that you're taking A LOT of drugs. 1.2 grams plus the Tbol? How big are you?


----------



## Trump (Nov 1, 2020)

take a hike Epstein go back to touching little girls



ImaBeast said:


> This faggot gibson thinks he's bigger than everyone better looking lol. This fat pussy has an inferiority complex like crazy. His wife must take ****** dick in her ass cuz he can't cut it


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 1, 2020)

I would have more than dex and nolva on hand.

I consider dropping deca or cut all doses to make it easier to manage


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 2, 2020)

anonymous16 said:


> took a .5 today took my shot yesterday. I want to go get my estrogen andprolactin tested but I cant find a place in ny to get my labs done that is good and I cant go to my doctor because of legal reasons. I don't really need my test taken and I don't know what labs to order for es



Are you in the US? LabCorp and Quest are running business as usual.


----------

